# MTB in Southern Italy?



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

So there is a possibility that I might be able to go Italy for work for 2 years... but from what I hear the part of Italy I'd be heading too isn't the greatest of areas (Foggia). I was curious if anyone on here knows of any riding in southern Italy or has any input about the area and would like to share their experiences. I'm excited about the opportunity to travel, but I'm trying to get a good picture of what it would actually be like and if it means no DH riding for the next 2 years...

thanks!


----------



## MaxAug (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Yomattyo,
at this link you can find the sub-forum about Puglia (where Foggia is located), the site is the italian bigger mtb community.
I'm sure you will find many friendly riders:

http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=36


----------

